# ISO Twice baked potatos



## texasgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

DH and I had this at a neighbors once, ans I can't remember how to do it. DH woke up with a taste for this, weird


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't necessarily have a recipe for this, but here's a jumping off point:
Bake, after you oil the peel, as usual in the oven. Then, when they're almost done, cut a slit going lengthwise and scoop out most of the pulp, leaving a scant 1/2" of flesh in the skin. Do this with all potatoes, and then mash them with whatever you like, such as butter, (I add cream cheese), roasted garlic, or parmesan, cheese, salt and pepper, or bacon or whatever you choose. Then, carefully stuff the filling back into the shells, using either a large piping tip or a spoon. (If you use a piping tip, it really looks pretty). Then,pop 'em back in the oven till the tops are golden.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks jkath, sounds easy enough.

carrots or broccoli.....oh, oops, wrong thread


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

lol lol lol!

Another thought - you can also incorporate cream into the potatoes too, just not so much to make them soupy. 
You can also lay a thin-ish slice of tomato across the top, before you put them back into the oven. Baked tomato on top gives it a bit of extra sweetness. (This is a good one to go with cream and cream cheese)


----------



## pdswife (Jun 18, 2005)

That's how I make mine too jkath.   

I haven't made them for a long time.  Maybe, I'll throw some in the oven tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 18, 2005)

My kids love twice baked...I use heavy cream, real butter, sour cream, sliced green onion, cooked crisp and crumbled bacon, salt and pepper and a touch of garlic...Beat the heck out of them put, on a topping of bread crumbs mixed with parmesan and back in oven they go til hot through...Mind you, this is how I clean the refrigerator and the kitchen sink  

kadesma
ooops, they are good


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 18, 2005)

jkath has the method down - what you mix into the "pulp" and stuff back in the shells is all up to you.

Sour cream, chives, bacon bits and cheese ...

A little canned Wolf brand chili and onions and chedder ....


----------



## jkath (Jun 18, 2005)

ooooooooooooh! Chili-taters!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2005)

I usually use sour cream and shredded cheddar cheese.  Another one that is good though is this one--Brown ground beef (break it up as you cook it) and chopped onions.  Add a can of cream of mushroom soup and, if you want, mushrooms.  Simmer until heated through.  Add the scooped out potatoes to this mixture, then fill the potato shells and bake.  If you only want to do one or two poatoes, this is a good way to use left over hamburger/mushroom soup gravy.  For a little flavor variation, add sour cream to the mixture before putting in potato shells.  (If you make the hamburger/mushroom soup gravy, then add sour cream and serve over noodles, you have a quick hamburger stroganoff).

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 19, 2005)

oooo, they all sound really good!! I'll have to make them for the hubby next weekend. Thanks guys!! I knew you would give me right stuff  )


----------



## Dove (Jun 19, 2005)

Twiced Baked  Potatoes

8 cups of mashed potatoes 
(Costco has really good instant under Kirkland brand)
1 cup of sour cream
1 cup of shredded chedder cheese
6 slices of bacon crumbled
1/4 cup green onions

Spread potatoes in a greased shallow casserole dish 
top with sour cream, cheese, bacon and green onions.

Can be covered and ref. up to 24 hours.
Bake at 350* or until hot


----------



## luvs (Jun 20, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> Twiced Baked Potatoes
> 
> 8 cups of mashed potatoes
> (Costco has really good instant under Kirkland brand)
> ...


 
those would be excellent for a get-together!


----------



## Dove (Jun 20, 2005)

*Right on!   Luv's*
*Dove*


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 20, 2005)

You can also make a crab meat or shrimp mix for them.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> Twiced Baked Potatoes
> 
> 8 cups of mashed potatoes
> (Costco has really good instant under Kirkland brand)
> ...


 
I like easy


----------

